# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Χάθηκαν τα σχόλια!!

## stefos

Γιατί χάθηκαν τα σχόλια δεξιά  στην ενότητα φόρουμ???????

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε ποια σχολια εννοεις δεξια; στo Ηοme υπαρχει ενα πλαισιο με ενημερωση για τα νεα θεματα .. αυτο εννοεις; να σου πω την  αληθεια νομιζω δεν υπηρχε στην ενοτητα <<forum >> , εγω τουλαχιστον δεν το προσεχα αλλα αν πραγματι υπηρχαν ( θα το θυμουνται τα αλλα παιδια ) ειναι κατι καθαρα σχεδιαστικο της σελιδας και δεν ξερω αν εκανε καποια δουλεια ο τεχνικος μας (δεν ειχαμε καποια σχετικη ενημερωση ) και αλλαξε κατα λαθος .Αν εννοεις αυτα παντως στο home υπαρχουν κανονικα

----------


## stefos

Πατώντας αρχικά την λέξη forum αριστερά και κατόπιν μπαίνοντας μέσα , δεξιά φαίνονταν σχόλια σε στήλη που παρέπεμπε σε θέματα.,................

----------


## stefos

Τωρα εμφανιστηκε παλι .................!

----------


## nikolaslo

Στεφανε αν εννοεις εκει που λεει New Forum Posts πιο δεξια εχει ενα βελακι που αν το πατησεις το ελαχιστοποιει.

----------


## jk21

Παιδια εχει ενημερωθει σχετικα ο τεχνικος μας .Θα το δει και θα τα πουμε . Εγω δε βλεπω κατι  αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## nikolaslo

Δεν νομιζω οτι χρειάζεται να κανει κατι... εχει αυτο το βελακι για αποκρυψη των σχολιων γιατι μπορει καποιος να μην τα θελει π.χ. εγω τα εχω μονιμα σε αποκρυψη γτ βλεπω τα νεα ποστ απο τις εξελίξεις ειναι.
Ειναι καθαρα θεμα τι βολευει τον καθενα μας

----------


## jk21

αντε καλα .... της πλακας admin ειμαι χαχαχα  το ειχα πατησει και γω κατα λαθος και ειχαν παει στην ακρη .Ουτε που το εδωσα σημασια ποτε ,για τον ιδιο λογο με σενα 

στο απεναντι ακρο απο κει που ειναι το υποφορουμ << σχετικα με το φορουμ >> τερμα δεξια εχει ενα διπλο βελακι Στεφανε

----------


## stefos

Εντάξει παίδες όλα καλά, το διαβολικό  βελάκι μας την έκανε χαχαχα

----------

